# questions on a new spartan 100 motor



## jtrooter1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Im a spartan fan and recentley purchased a new 100 machine. It just doesnt spin nearly as fast as the older units. Am I missing something or can a guy adjust the clutch or motor to make it quicker?


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

jtrooter1 said:


> Im a spartan fan and recentley purchased a new 100 machine. It just doesnt spin nearly as fast as the older units. Am I missing something or can a guy adjust the clutch or motor to make it quicker?


I have the 300 and 100. My 300 seems like it runs faster than my 100. Why would you want it quicker?


----------



## jtrooter1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ive just been used to the older 100 units with the loud wining motor they are faster into lines and thru bends and obstructions. Going to take some time to get acquainted to this new one i suppose.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

jtrooter1 said:


> Ive just been used to the older 100 units with the loud wining motor they are faster into lines and thru bends and obstructions. Going to take some time to get acquainted to this new one i suppose.


I see what you mean. I only owned one, 100 bought it in 07 so I wouldn't be able to compare it to any other.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I just bought a new 100 a few weeks ago. The clutch was ridiculously loose. Much better now.


----------

